# help fighting tumbler pigeon



## tazomac (Aug 13, 2008)

i got 6 new tumbler pigeon yesterday and my old birds are fighting with them its just one of my old bird is doing the fight he is a cock is there any way to stop this from happen he about a 1year old and my new bird are this year bird


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tazomac said:


> i got 6 new tumbler pigeon yesterday and my old birds are fighting with them its just one of my old bird is doing the fight he is a cock is there any way to stop this from happen he about a 1year old and my new bird are this year bird


Is there only one bird that he is fighting with or all six new birds?

He has to settle the territorial issue, and obviously he thinks he owns the whole place. They should settle down soon, if they don't, you may not have enough room or perches for them all.

If it is just one bird he is picking on, then you need to keep an eye out on this underdog, it may be a gender issue also, if you have introduced hens to an already exisiting bossy male pigeon, who thinks he owns the place, watch out.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Let them sort it out, they will settle it within a day or so. Not to worry.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Little John is Right, relax and let them sort it out. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

A pecking order is being established. Give them a week to calm down/settle. If that bird is still doing it after more than 1 week, then quite possibly you have a bully cock. And that would be another thread.


----------



## tazomac (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for all the info keep yous updated in a week or so


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tie his legs together, use two snap on bands and a piece of thread. 
That`ll take the fight right out of him


----------



## pigeon2010 (Apr 27, 2009)

*velo99*

that is the most a***** idea i have ever heard of.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

B

George


----------

